# Do you guys transition yourself according PCT? Something to remember



## Tilltheend (Sep 8, 2012)

Think of this using Test Prop, Primoboloan, Anavar, and HGH. Doses vary and depend on each individual. Can you guys imagine running this, jogging 2-5 miles everyday, eating like a horse and making sure its clean, plus on top of it lifting like a mad man? You would gain some serious weight right? Probably pure quality shredded muscle. Now what happens when you start to come off and go into pct. Now your not able to recover as quick. Your metabolism isn't as high as it was either. You start to notice your overtraining or not at all. The thing that people tend to forget is pct doesn't have to be "pct". You can start to taper your doses down towards the end of your cycle and start adjusting your diet and training along with it. This way when you get into your pct you are better adjusted. And not trying to lift as much as you did or as long as you did. Because you won't be able build like you did or recover as well. Then on top of it we end up getting depressed over this. We have lost that "beast" feeling and become unmotivated to eat or even workout like we once did. So a thing to remember is towards the end of your cycle, start adjusting your adjust your dosages, your training, and your diet for pct. If you blast all the way up until week 12, then drop the juice, go into a PCT and try to restore your natural testosterone production thats already stopped and weakened how can you NOT expect to lose muscle and become unmotivated or depressed? Its unavoidable unless you adjust yourself accordingly and prepare for pct.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 8, 2012)

PCT is all about state of mind. Go at it ready to kick ass and you'll have a great PCT. that's my take


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 8, 2012)

Yup PCT is all a mind game. You choose how you feel. No matter what your mind says you're feeling you have the power to tell your mind to go fuck itself and that you're going to have a good day. I'm not a fan of tapering doses at the end honestly. I think it's old school and it's just more time your body's shut down. You have to come off no matter what the dose. Plus on long esters, the last few weeks you aren't pinning, your levels are dropping anyways.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 8, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Yup PCT is all a mind game. You choose how you feel. No matter what your mind says you're feeling you have the power to tell your mind to go fuck itself and that you're going to have a good day. I'm not a fan of tapering doses at the end honestly. I think it's old school and it's just more time your body's shut down. You have to come off no matter what the dose. Plus on long esters, the last few weeks you aren't pinning, your levels are dropping anyways.



Right on Colt


----------



## Tilltheend (Sep 8, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Yup PCT is all a mind game. You choose how you feel. No matter what your mind says you're feeling you have the power to tell your mind to go fuck itself and that you're going to have a good day. I'm not a fan of tapering doses at the end honestly. I think it's old school and it's just more time your body's shut down. You have to come off no matter what the dose. Plus on long esters, the last few weeks you aren't pinning, your levels are dropping anyways.



I get your point but thats that much more of the hormone in your body making you feel that much more "beast like" its almost like you need to slowly come down from that feeling mentally and physically to slide into pct to keep gains so your not playing that mind game. That type of mind game causes un needed stress. But I get and understand your guys points of view.


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 16, 2012)

One thing that helps me is to schedule my week off on that last week of the cycle, that way when you go back in to the gym the beast mode performqnce is not as fresh in your memory. Like yall said, its a ming game.


----------

